# Red Tower Ginger



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello my fellow landscapers, currently in the process of renovating my lawn. Yesterday I got my hands on some Red Tower Ginger "Costus Barbatus" in which it says to plant on partly light or filtered light area. Kinda having trouble on deciding where to plant it, any advise? I do have an avocado tree planted in the front. Sorry for the bad quality of the picture but it is a snapshot of my front house.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@goneflying87 Welcome to TLF!! I had to look that plant up. It's beautiful! It doesn't look like you have too many options where to put it. To the left of the door in the picture? How much light does that area get?


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @goneflying87 Welcome to TLF!! I had to look that plant up. It's beautiful! It doesn't look like you have too many options where to put it. To the left of the door in the picture? How much light does that area get?


Yes! I needed a plant that was a show stopper lol! I did manage to plant one under the shade behind the tree and it is managing ok just some Browning it is happening. I did plant one on the left hand side of the door in which it gets 5-6 hours of light and it pretty much damaged the plant where it made it a "Bleach" look on some leaves. I did replant it to the shaded area and it was doing ok only it seems like it is not helping. I did use Peat Moss since it needs acidic soil and top it off with some Cactus, Palms, and citrus soil from Kellogs in order to give it that fast water draining soil and with some Milorganite. Hopefully it repairs itself soon!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

goneflying87 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > @goneflying87 Welcome to TLF!! I had to look that plant up. It's beautiful! It doesn't look like you have too many options where to put it. To the left of the door in the picture? How much light does that area get?
> ...


Any pics of it planted? I'm digging the hammock! At least I think that's a hammock :lol:


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks lol that is usually where my dad spends his time in the Summer drinking a beer and listening to the wind chimes. Currently looking for a place to hang my hummingbird feeder. Here are the pictures of both plants, according to what I read they are for shade and need acidic and well drained soil. I did put peat moss at the roots and threw the cactus soil on top. How can I make it recover? I am really hoping they succeed!


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> goneflying87 said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


In that area it gets about 3 hours of sunlight to be honest since Summer is arriving it will probably get another hour or so.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

goneflying87 said:


> Thanks lol that is usually where my dad spends his time in the Summer drinking a beer and listening to the wind chimes. Currently looking for a place to hang my hummingbird feeder. Here are the pictures of both plants, according to what I read they are for shade and need acidic and well drained soil. I did put peat moss at the roots and threw the cactus soil on top. How can I make it recover? I am really hoping they succeed!


It seems like what you've done so far is sufficient. How is the soil you planted it in? If it was rough you could get a bag of top soil and work it in around the roots.

If it is getting hot there I probably wouldn't mess with it much. You don't want to shock it. Light waterings a couple times a day if needed. Most plants are pretty resilient.


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> goneflying87 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks lol that is usually where my dad spends his time in the Summer drinking a beer and listening to the wind chimes. Currently looking for a place to hang my hummingbird feeder. Here are the pictures of both plants, according to what I read they are for shade and need acidic and well drained soil. I did put peat moss at the roots and threw the cactus soil on top. How can I make it recover? I am really hoping they succeed!
> ...


Few month down the road; the plant decided to kill off its own damaged leaves and started to recover. Here is a picture taken yesterday.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

goneflying87 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > goneflying87 said:
> ...


Wow! Looks great :thumbup:


----------

